# Some new pics of my fiancÃ© and I



## Andi (Mar 9, 2008)

these are all from recent stay in san diego. I didnÂ´t even take many pictures, but here are some for you guys.






















i love the last one cause he can actually cook and loves to do so *gasp*. And you can tell in this one that he has bulked up a lot, heÂ´s almost at 200 pounds now. Muscles=sexy!!!

i love this man so much it drives me crazy. After not seeing him for an entire year and then spending 3 wonderful weeks together we are now more in love than ever...if i wasnÂ´t still in med school in Austria we would have probably gotten married right then and there


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww...you two are both hotties! You look so cute together! I'm glad you enjoyed your time with him!!!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 9, 2008)

yes that is one HOT couple hehe

Hope u get married and live together soon


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 9, 2008)

great picures! you guys are a great looking couple!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2008)

You both are gorgeous Andi!! Too bad you can't transfer to a Med school in the states... Glad you had a good time and hopefully you'll be together permanently soon!


----------



## Estrelinha (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww, great pictures! I agree, it's too bad that you can't transfer schools to be closer to him. There's quite a few med. schools in southern California I think.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww... It must be such a great feeling to be with the guy you love after not seeing him for a whole year. I'm so happy for you! Yeah, you both are soo gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## macface (Mar 9, 2008)

You and him are good looking


----------



## Merecat (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive always wondered how you get that glow on your cheek. Great pictures, btw!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures - you guys make a very attractive couple. Love the dog too.


----------



## SweetLatina (Mar 9, 2008)

You guys are a good looking couple....your children will be heartbreakers. I know its not easy to be apart for so long but it is worth it....like the saying "absence makes the heart grow fonder"


----------



## Andi (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLatina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys are a good looking couple....your children will be heartbreakers. I know its not easy to be apart for so long but it is worth it....like the saying "absence makes the heart grow fonder" thank you! that saying is so true, i realize how much I appreciate him because we canÂ´t always be together. but still, long distance relationships arenÂ´t easy on the heart


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Andi:

The pix are beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Are you in your final year of med school?


----------



## Andi (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Andi:
The pix are beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Are you in your final year of med school?

thanks. I`m in my 5th year right now (6 total) so thank god the end is not too far in the future lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 9, 2008)

Y'all are so cute together Andi!!!

He is a good-looking guy, AND he cooks? You lucked out.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with Shaundra.....you are both hotties!!!! I hope you guys get to see eachother soon!!!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 9, 2008)

You two are so cute together!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 9, 2008)

Aw, you guys look so good together.

I'm really happy you finally got to be together, and can't wait for you two crazy love birds to get hitch.

He does look bigger. Woop, go Anders!


----------



## Kokane (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice pictures, you guys look so great together!


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 9, 2008)

You Guys Are Smoking Hot!!! Giving the Pitt-Jolie's a run for their money!


----------



## Lia (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Y'all are so cute together Andi!!!
He is a good-looking guy, AND he cooks? You lucked out.

Mine is better - he CLEANS after i cook. LOL - just kidding, i won't hijack the thread
Andi, your pics look great !


----------



## speedy (Mar 9, 2008)

Awww, you look so gorgeous together.


----------



## Gleam84 (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, you two make a HOT couple! I think it's wonderful that you have found such a great guy for yourself, although it means that you still have to be in a long distance relationship for a while...but you two can definitely make it!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 9, 2008)

awwww, you look gorgeous together! I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww, you 2 are soooo adorable!! i'm so glad you got to see each other


----------



## Marisol (Mar 10, 2008)

What a hot couple!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys are seriously the hottest couple ever! It's so weird to see Shawn with hair too lol So used to seeing his buzz cut.


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 10, 2008)

You two look great together.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 10, 2008)

You two are such an attractive couple! When you're done with med school, are you planning on moving to SD?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope you live happily ever after!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 10, 2008)

You two seriously do make such a gorgeous couple, glad you finally got to spend some time together.

IM so jealous he can cook and enjoys it, wish my boyf could find the kitchen


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2008)

gorgeous couple


----------



## Shelley (Mar 12, 2008)

You are a hot couple and look so cute together.



I'm glad you were able to see him and I hope the two of you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 13, 2008)

He's a cutie! Y'all look good together!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 18, 2008)

He's gorgeous, YOURE Gorgeous!


----------



## Andi (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks, guys. I already miss him so much





Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is better - he CLEANS after i cook. LOL - just kidding, i won't hijack the thread
Andi, your pics look great !

lol shawn does both the cooking and cleaning..or IÂ´ll at least help him clean. HeÂ´s a great housewife haha


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the beard. Thomas grew a beard and it was a nice change for a couple days



very sexy

Thanks for sharing!!! I know it's hard the first month that you just left hm. When do you get to see him again?? Hopefully faster than last time.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, You guys definitely look good together!


----------



## Andi (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the beard. Thomas grew a beard and it was a nice change for a couple days



very sexy
Thanks for sharing!!! I know it's hard the first month that you just left hm. When do you get to see him again?? Hopefully faster than last time.

hehe I love the scruffiness of a little facial hair, it looks so sexy to me.I will see him again for a month in summer, starting the last week of July...if everything goes right with his new job


----------



## Lia (Mar 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks, guys. I already miss him so much






lol shawn does both the cooking and cleaning..or IÂ´ll at least help him clean. HeÂ´s a great housewife haha

These are the best - they have the talent that i don't have, LOL


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehe I love the scruffiness of a little facial hair, it looks so sexy to me.I will see him again for a month in summer, starting the last week of July...if everything goes right with his new job


Yay, hopefully it will go well


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 29, 2008)

you two are adorable! he's a lucky guy.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Apr 30, 2008)

You two are such an attractive couple!


----------



## akathegnat (May 1, 2008)

You guys make such a HOT couple!


----------



## flychick767 (May 2, 2008)

Well, we definatly know you will have beautiful children.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 2, 2008)

You guys are going to have some beautiful babies for sure!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

You guys are so cute together!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (May 2, 2008)

for a year?!

Pffft, I admire your patience girl.

Better be worth the sacrifice you both dealing. Goodluck.

you guys are one goodlookin couples. Go make babies ( agirl) so we can arrange my son to marry her in the future. lmao jk


----------



## Andi (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for a year?!

Pffft, I admire your patience girl.

Better be worth the sacrifice you both dealing. Goodluck.

you guys are one goodlookin couples. Go make babies ( agirl) so we can arrange my son to marry her in the future. lmao jk

haha youÂ´re hilarious. I totally want a girl first anyway, so yeah lets go make arrangements!
And yes itÂ´s totally worth it. HeÂ´s better than any guy I ever dated or did other things with lol, in every aspect.

But yeah, after a few months it makes me feel like a virgin again and I hate that feeling


----------



## Pinkmochi88 (May 5, 2008)

Lol i love the last picture of him wearing a hooters shirt, hmm maybe there should be a male hooters restaurant.

You guys are like the genetic jackpot! Have you guys chosen the offical date yet?


----------



## AngelaGM (May 5, 2008)

I want to see some more pictures. You two look great together!


----------



## Andi (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Pinkmochi88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol i love the last picture of him wearing a hooters shirt, hmm maybe there should be a male hooters restaurant.
You guys are like the genetic jackpot! Have you guys chosen the offical date yet?

haha the sentence about the genetic jackpot is hilarious. IÂ´ll have to tell him about this one.
No there is no official date yet, but it will be sometime after summer 2009 I think.


----------



## perlanga (May 13, 2008)

Wow very cute couple. Why did u not see him for an entire year? Do you have a long distance relationship.


----------



## Andi (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow very cute couple. Why did u not see him for an entire year? Do you have a long distance relationship. yeah, I live in Austria and he lives in the US


----------



## perlanga (May 15, 2008)

How did u two meet?


----------



## Andi (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How did u two meet? We actually started talking on myspace while he was stationed in Vienna for a year, we met shortly after that and it all went from there.


----------



## La_Mari (May 16, 2008)

boom chicka bow wow


----------



## paprheart (May 18, 2008)

You really make a pretty couple!


----------

